# PREMIER CAR CLUB PRESENTS:



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :0 PREMIER IN P. City, We call it " CHASE " Park! I am there FO damn SHO!To THe TOP 818V FOR LIFERZZZZZ!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey "TOPFAN" did I miss it already?????? Or iz it scheduled for 2009!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Feb 10 2009, 10:52 PM~12969411
> *Hey "TOPFAN" did I miss it already?????? Or iz it scheduled for 2009!!!!!!! :uh:
> *



:biggrin: I FIXED IT!

YA, I KNOW IT BY CHASE PARK, TOO....BUT YA KNOW!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

hopefully it wont rain or be hot as hell....but we will still have a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 11 2009, 12:39 PM~12973750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea yea, Okay, I hope to see Mac there, I have not talked to him since
the glass house kickback a few month's ago. I use to take pictures at that 
park. One of only three parks in the Valley that have pull up bars
and dip bars...Yea the cars from the P will be guilty of blinding the erea residince
come next April.


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2009, 05:13 PM~12975281
> *yea yea, Okay, I hope to see Mac there, I have not talked to him since
> the glass house kickback  a few month's ago. I use to take pictures at that
> park.  One of only three parks in the Valley that have pull up bars
> ...


Mac will be there ...hopefully with a little surprise :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Feb 11 2009, 05:17 PM~12975317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were going to have good time :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Ricky and Pimp Paul will be our security searching all cars for Jolly Ranchers :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe Black Sunday will be there hno:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

She will be our p R person ....Any Suggestions please refer to her,,,her name is Ms.Premier


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

It will be a family affair :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTTOP


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q-VO BIG JESS!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Feb 14 2009, 02:49 AM~13000561
> *
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Tilapia Saturday,,,,,was that good or what Able  Rollin down the street in my six fo :biggrin:we had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 14 2009, 06:55 AM~13001061
> *:werd:
> *


:around: :around: :yes: :yes: but LOLOWS will be there RAIN OR Shine


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 15 2009, 08:46 AM~13007924
> *Tilapia Saturday,,,,,was that good or what Able  Rollin down the street in my six fo :biggrin:we had a good time :biggrin:
> *




It was great having you guys come by, I had a good time....


Next week....The Five goes back to Mac, for Round Two...DEJA VU! :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*maybe Macs ride will make *it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13012688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A GLASSHOUSE RAGTOP ABOUT TO BUST OUT! :0 :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 16 2009, 03:07 AM~13015290
> *LOOKS LIKE A GLASSHOUSE RAGTOP ABOUT TO BUST OUT!  :0  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13012688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN FACT I REMBEMBER WHEN THE CAR WAS SOLID BLUE WITH THE BLUE RAG TOP. LAST TIME I SEEN IT WAS AT THE SHOW THE VENTURA FAIRGROUND YEARS AGO AND OWNER SAID HE WANTED TO GET DOWN ON SOME STRIPING! LOOKIN GOOD! I WON'T SAY NO MORE. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING IT AGAIN!  :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 11 2009, 12:39 PM~12973750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rain or hot ass hell you know we will be there


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13025089
> *rain or hot ass hell you know we will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 16 2009, 10:57 PM~13025089
> *rain or hot ass hell you know we will be there
> *



As always my brother, thanks for the support! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 18 2009, 11:40 PM~13046218
> *As always my brother, thanks for the support! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

UNDERTAKER AND L.A MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE MAKE ROOM ON THE GRASS :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 22 2009, 09:25 AM~13074768
> *UNDERTAKER  AND  L.A MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  MAKE  ROOM  ON THE  GRASS :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT YOU :biggrin: BRING ALL OF THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 12:13 PM~13075850
> *WE GOT YOU :biggrin: BRING ALL OF THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M
> *


we would not miss it dogg :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck

Old Memories Website


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2009, 08:14 PM~13079498
> *posted on our website, good luck
> 
> Old Memories Website
> *


thanks and hope to see you and your club there :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 22 2009, 08:25 AM~13074768
> *UNDERTAKER  AND  L.A MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  MAKE  ROOM  ON THE  GRASS :biggrin:
> *


s.f.v will be there also smiley :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 26 2009, 05:21 PM~13120997
> *s.f.v will be there also smiley :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13080545
> *thanks and hope to see you and your club there :biggrin:
> *


Que onda primo y no invitas...........

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Feb 26 2009, 10:19 PM~13123847
> *Que onda primo y no invitas...........
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PRIMO, YOU KNOW YOU DONT NEED AN INVITATION, YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL IN THE CITY OF SANTA MONICA, :biggrin: HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT GIVE ME A CALL.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13122571
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sent you a p.m. your in box is full


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 28 2009, 03:38 PM~13138954
> *sent you a p.m. your in box is full
> *


try again, just made room


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT for PREMIER...lets do this!


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 28 2009, 10:49 AM~13137201
> *PRIMO, YOU KNOW YOU DONT NEED AN INVITATION, YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL IN THE CITY OF SANTA MONICA, :biggrin: HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT GIVE ME A CALL.
> *


How you want me tooo call you telepathy ? :twak: I dont have your Number :uh: 
You said you would P.M it and never did............  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:03 PM~13140910
> *TTT for PREMIER...lets do this!
> 
> 
> ...



DALE GAS!


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

:machinegun: we will b there 4 sure. got to represent the valle to the fullest. "valley life" so cc!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2009, 09:03 PM~13140910
> *TTT for PREMIER...lets do this!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 10 2009, 11:19 PM~12968920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Mar 1 2009, 07:24 PM~13147127
> *How you want me tooo call you telepathy ?  :twak:  I dont have your Number :uh:
> You said you would  P.M it and never did............   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


qvo...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Are there going to be any car hop?? I will be there either way.......


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:03 PM~13140910
> *TTT for PREMIER...lets do this!
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

Make room 4 us


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 28 2009, 11:45 AM~13416284
> *TTT
> *


just dont park me next to this guy... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 31 2009, 08:18 AM~13442000
> *just dont park me next to this guy...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 31 2009, 08:45 AM~13442628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

LETS DO THIS!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT 

2 weeks from manana!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE cc IS GOING TO MAKE THE DRIVE


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

LOS CALLES CC WILL BE THERE :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Wat are the catagories for bikes??
roll in time??


*THEE ARTISTICS B.C.* will be there.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 11 2009, 04:32 PM~12975440
> *Were going to have good time :biggrin:
> *



YES WE WILL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bump it.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 7 2009, 12:46 PM~13507840
> *bump it.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

GONNA BE GOOD


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Apr 3 2009, 11:07 PM~13480576
> *ROYAL IMAGE cc IS GOING TO MAKE THE DRIVE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!!!


Abel


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh snap, one more week! :cheesy:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*hope to see every one there!!! bring your grills, and have a good time,,one more week :*biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!!!


Abel


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*Oldies Car Club Will be there







*


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Lets hope for gooooood wheather :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 AM~13552434
> *ttt
> *


sup Smiley!!! see ya there early, is the Big M coming...hope to see evereone there! all proceed go to the neghborhood kids, its a good cause!!spread the word! thanks!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

its Saturday</span> ,,,Move in will start at 730 am !! its going to be a good one[/b]</span>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13533534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 12 2009, 10:05 AM~13552863
> *
> *


*See the Imperial familia there!!*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*We will be registering at the door...!!! See everyone there!! all proceed go to the kids!!*


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 12 2009, 09:08 AM~13552874
> *We will be registering at the door...!!! See everyone there!! all proceed go to the kids!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 11 2009, 04:30 PM~12975425
> *Mac will be there ...hopefully with a little surprise :biggrin:
> *


 Yea, Mac just had to go there! further outside the box. further off the chain!
yea I am sure what ever the surprise? it wont be surprising that the result
of his recient labor. will be something that is sickwith 
quality and eye candy!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 12 2009, 03:20 PM~13554799
> *
> Yea, Mac just had to go there! further outside the box. further off the chain!
> yea I am sure what ever the surprise? it wont be surprising that the result
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 AM~13552868
> *See the Imperial familia there!!
> *



righteous! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 12 2009, 10:02 AM~13552836
> *sup Smiley!!! see ya there early, is the Big M coming...hope to see evereone there! all proceed go to the neghborhood kids, its a good cause!!spread the word! thanks!!
> *


yes sir almost all la area chapter will be there


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 12 2009, 06:37 PM~13555728
> *righteous!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 12 2009, 06:51 PM~13555820
> *yes sir  almost all  la area chapter  will be  there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 11 2009, 04:00 PM~13548036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 12 2009, 05:51 PM~13555820
> *yes sir  almost all  la area chapter  will be  there
> *


COUNT IN VENTURA COUNTY!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Apr 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13558200
> *COUNT IN VENTURA COUNTY!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Apr 12 2009, 11:15 PM~13558200
> *COUNT IN VENTURA COUNTY!
> *


thats rite V.C SFV CPT LA A.V HIGH DESTERT SO FAR  :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2009, 08:19 AM~13559961
> *thats rite  V.C  SFV CPT  LA A.V  HIGH DESTERT  SO FAR    :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:cheesy: what are the classes for the bike?are there any 4 26 and 12 inch?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2009, 09:19 AM~13559961
> *thats rite  V.C  SFV CPT  LA A.V  HIGH DESTERT  SO FAR    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

what about the lil hoimes with the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13565681
> *what about the lil hoimes with the bikes :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 13 2009, 08:19 AM~13559961
> *thats rite  V.C  SFV CPT  LA A.V  HIGH DESTERT  SO FAR    :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like it's going to be a nice show, I will be there FO Sho!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's right CPT will be there for shoooo!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THE NEW GOODTIMES 805 BIKE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 14 2009, 12:34 PM~13573637
> *That's right CPT will be there for shoooo!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

WEATHER FORECAST FOR SATURDAY IS SUNNY , HIGH OF 88 LOW OF 57 :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds good to me , we roll n deep!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be making the road trip for this show....hope to meet some of you fellas down their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 11 2009, 04:02 PM~12975747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got bad ass rides and a very good looking PR person as well


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

put the 2008 LRM Trike of the year in ur calender 
"MEXICA"


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be there covering this for the British Retro Cars Mag.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13578536
> *ill be making the road trip for this show....hope to meet some of you fellas down their
> *


It will be nice to met you!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 12 2009, 10:11 PM~13558177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 11 2009, 04:00 PM~13548036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13578536
> *ill be making the road trip for this show....hope to meet some of you fellas down their
> *


tell me you're bringing Halina this time... :cheesy:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Apr 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13579560
> *I'll be there covering this for the British Retro Cars Mag.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 15 2009, 07:17 AM~13581620
> *tell me you're bringing Halina this time...  :cheesy:
> *


Sup Rod!! ya gong to perform at the show this weekend for the kids??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 15 2009, 12:35 PM~13584433
> *Sup Rod!! ya gong to perform at the show this weekend for the kids??
> *


i'm retired, man. 

that was back in the 80's.... :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 15 2009, 02:41 PM~13585133
> *i'm retired, man.
> 
> that was back in the 80's....  :biggrin:
> *


do it for the kids :biggrin: i was working in your nieghborhood today! Malibuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 14 2009, 06:59 PM~13578634
> *put the 2008 LRM  Trike of the year in ur calender
> "MEXICA"
> *


as of right now....im just featuring cars....but i will definetly take some good shots of the "Trike of the Year"  


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Apr 14 2009, 08:32 PM~13579753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not this time


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2009, 05:31 PM~13587427
> *as of right now....im just featuring cars....but i will definetly take some good shots of the "Trike of the Year"
> 
> same here homie
> ...



See you on Sat my friend! Thanks for taking my call last night!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 15 2009, 04:45 PM~13587536
> *See you on Sat my friend! Thanks for taking my call last night!
> *


right on Jae....and no...Thank YOU my friend


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

theres supposed to be good weather on sat :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13587824
> *theres supposed to be good weather on sat  :cheesy:
> *



I hope it dont rain! :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 15 2009, 07:37 PM~13587979
> *I hope it dont rain! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES, GOOD WEATHER AND A GREAT SHOW WITH FRIENDS AT THE PARK :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 15 2009, 08:50 PM~13588879
> *GOOD TIMES, GOOD WEATHER AND A GREAT SHOW WITH FRIENDS AT THE PARK :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE PREMIER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 15 2009, 02:26 PM~13585621
> *do it for the kids :biggrin:  i was working in your nieghborhood today! Malibuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:
> *


is that where the real rod stizzle lives?

i'm down in newport.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 16 2009, 07:13 AM~13592592
> *SEE YOU THERE PREMIER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 16 2009, 08:13 AM~13592592
> *SEE YOU THERE PREMIER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 16 2009, 11:24 AM~13594267
> *is that where the real rod stizzle lives?
> 
> i'm down in newport.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 16 2009, 06:13 AM~13592592
> *SEE YOU THERE PREMIER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


give me a call when you get there 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 16 2009, 01:44 PM~13596047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

takin over car club will be there..


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13599637
> *give me a call when you get there
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where will you be at


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13599637
> *give me a call when you get there
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WILL DO :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

READY FOR 2MORROW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFT CC will be in the house
What are the categories???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CAN SOMEONE POST UP THE ADRESS CUZ MY COMPUTER'S NOT LETTING ME...POST IT AS A WRITE REPLY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 16 2009, 01:44 PM~13596047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be hitting the road in 5hrs.....see you homie their....also i will be covering the show for Impalas Magazine


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 02:34 AM~13612974
> *ill be hitting the road in 5hrs.....see you homie their....also i will be covering the show for Impalas Magazine
> *


See you there homie im still cleaning the ride's for the show :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Apr 18 2009, 02:02 AM~13612990
> *See you there homie im still cleaning the ride's for the show  :biggrin:
> *


lol...i just got done packing all my stuff and i want to hit the road in 3hrs....if you guys see me actin a lil wierd its cause ill probley be tweekin of Rockstars :biggrin: 

see you their


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 03:33 AM~13613018
> *lol...i just got done packing all my stuff and i want to hit the road in 3hrs....if you guys see me actin a lil wierd its cause ill probley be tweekin of Rockstars  :biggrin:
> 
> see you their
> *


Hahaha its coo homie i will get you a RED BULL also :biggrin: stop by our tent to pick it up 

Im almost done cleaning both RAG's homie


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

someone make sure the sprinklers are going - i hear it's supposed to be hot as hell today.... :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 18 2009, 04:46 AM~13613093
> *someone make sure the sprinklers are going - i hear it's supposed to be hot as hell today....  :0
> *


In the VALLE, ........ for damn Sho!!!!!! It should be in the low 90's. IT's ALL GOOD though, it's 12:30 and I am Already buzzin off these Pacifico's headed to the show!!See you ridaz there! :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

.Not too bad in the shade.
Worth it though,lots of quality rides at this show,too bad i cant post pics
Good seeing you again today rod stewart,me and my son are under a tree napping,if you read this within an hour bring me a beer


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thanks everyone who came out to support this great cause "The Kids" we apreciate all of the love!!! Thanks to all of the Clubs and Solo Riders, There were a lot of great rides out there today!!! We hope everyone had a good time! I know we did! Thanks again, your friends from Premier Car Club City of Angels!!!*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*any one have any pics to post?????*


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

great show, i'll add some more pics if my potobucket starts working right. 
heres one for Drunk Rivi.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 18 2009, 08:32 PM~13618233
> *THANKS AGAIN!!
> 
> Abel Perez
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

I want to thank Abel & Premier c.c. for a bad ass show!!! From OGDINOE1 & The Neu Exposure Familia...We got a great history bro since Javier (R.I.P.) was the founder of both our clubs :0 :biggrin: Thanx again for everything!!!!!!   See you next year...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Man to bad we couldnt make it!!! :banghead:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 18 2009, 09:06 PM~13618536
> *I want to thank Abel & Premier c.c. for a bad ass show!!! From OGDINOE1 & The Neu Exposure Familia...We got a great history bro since Javier (R.I.P.) was the founder of both our clubs :0  :biggrin: Thanx again for everything!!!!!!     See you next year...
> *


Yes, we have a connection and something in common. Thank you for the kind words, DINO! 

I am proud of you.... for keeping the memory of LEO and JAVI alive, through NEU EXPOSURE!

To my little brother JAVI and LEO .. may you both be cruising together! 
:angel:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS I WAS ABLE TO TAKE WITH MY PHONE SORRY FOR THE BAD QUALITY THANKS TO PREMIER CAR CLUB FOR THE GOOD TURNOUT LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

wanna thank PREMIER CAR CLUB FOR a geat show SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll post my pictures soon


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 TRU CLASSICS :worship: :worship:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 18 2009, 09:14 PM~13618605
> *wanna  thank  PREMIER  CAR  CLUB FOR  a geat  show  SEE  YOU  GUYS  NEXT YEAR
> *


SMILEY..THANK YOU!  WE HAD A BLAST!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13618634
> *SMILEY..THANK YOU!   WE HAD A BLAST!
> *


ANYTIME ABEL ANYTIME DOGG LET ME KNOW


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

GOTTA LOVE 66 CALIPENOS! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TOPFAN, NEWLIFE ELA, 

THANK YOU, MY OLD FRIEND....WEVE KNOWN EACH OTHER A LONG TIME AND IT WAS AN HONOR, TO HAVE YOU HANG OUT IN MY HOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BobCutlass81 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13618669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 73 use to be in the AV que-no


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ABEL AND PERMAN 4 LETING US SIGN UP THERE AT THE SHOW FOR EVERYONE AND MAY BE NEXT YEAR WE COULD DO IT AGAIN SOUTHLAND ENTERAINMENT WITH MISTER D AND SLEEPY MALO 818 ALL DAY EVERY DAY AND TO THE DUKES CC THANKS FOR KICKING BACK WITH US ANDY


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13618930
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ABEL AND PERMAN 4 LETING US SIGN UP THERE AT THE SHOW FOR EVERYONE AND MAY BE NEXT YEAR WE COULD DO IT AGAIN SOUTHLAND ENTERAINMENT WITH MISTER D AND SLEEPY MALO 818 ALL DAY EVERY DAY AND TO THE DUKES CC THANKS FOR KICKING BACK WITH US ANDY
> *



THANK YOU !


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ANYTIME ABLE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WAS A GOOD SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobCutlass81_@Apr 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13618909
> *this 73 use to be in the AV que-no
> *


yup it was my homie Eryks from the Boulevardos


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice pictures KINGPIN STATUS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

SLEEPY MALO POSTED WITH MY RIDE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13619058
> *nice pictures KINGPIN STATUS
> *


Thanks

your club had some nice OG Lowriders, I had to take some pictures of those clean rims :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

THE HOMIE EDWIN


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:47 PM~13619281
> *THE HOMIE EDWIN
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13619299
> *HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:53 PM~13619301
> *
> *


YOUR CAR LOOKED GOOD LUPITO  MUCH PROPS HOMIE FOR DRIVING IT FROM GLENDALE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:55 PM~13619313
> *YOUR CAR LOOKED GOOD LUPITO  MUCH PROPS HOMIE FOR DRIVING IT FROM GLENDALE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13619308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS A COME UP HOMIE BEAUTIFUL CAR THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE LOOKIN SHOW PREMIER! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good meeting you fellas yesterday.

thanks for havin' us!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

good show thanks for have us


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 18 2009, 10:43 PM~13618852
> *
> *


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13619136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 19 2009, 12:24 AM~13619436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 11:42 PM~13619241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Good show Premier!

Catch you guys at the next one....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 19 2009, 09:41 AM~13621701
> *Good show Premier!
> 
> Catch you guys at the next one....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

SLEEPY MALO ON STAGE CLICK THE LINK TO VIEW LIL VIDEO CLIP I RECORDED WITH MY DIGITAL CAM  


View My Video


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 19 2009, 11:19 AM~13621994
> *SLEEPY MALO ON STAGE CLICK THE LINK TO VIEW LIL VIDEO CLIP I RECORDED WITH MY DIGITAL CAM
> View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13618588
> *Yes, we have a connection and something in common. Thank you for the kind words, DINO!
> 
> I am proud of you.... for keeping the memory of LEO and JAVI alive, through NEU EXPOSURE!
> ...


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13622131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I likeeee six teeee threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 19 2009, 11:49 AM~13622164
> *I likeeee six teeee threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for having us JOSE it was coo to kick back at the park


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

YA THANK YOU PREMIER CAR CLUB GOOD SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FROM LOLOWS CAR CLUB


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 19 2009, 11:49 AM~13622164
> *I likeeee six teeee threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Apr 19 2009, 12:18 PM~13622306
> *YA THANK YOU PREMIER CAR CLUB GOOD SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FROM  LOLOWS CAR CLUB
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13623927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*caprichoso making a comeback *


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:58 AM~13621403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TE LA RAYASTE CARNAL...THIS IS ONE BAD 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13619098
> *SLEEPY MALO POSTED WITH MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


^^^I MEANT THIS ONE...THE 64 IS ALSO CLEAN


----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great Show


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## caprice 66 (Oct 8, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE SHOW...........HAD A GOOD TIME.............


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 20 2009, 11:20 AM~13630158
> *NICE SHOW...........HAD A GOOD TIME.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good show guys....it felt good going out their for a show....im definetyl going to do it more often. Thanks to everyone that showed me hospetality while i was down their and to all the new people i met while i was their.

Here is a sneak peek at some of my shots from the show.....ill have more up on my topic (link in my signature) but im going to save most of them for a future issue of Impalas Magazine


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

thank you premier, we had a great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we'll see you guys next year.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13649142
> *thank you premiere, we had a great time.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we'll see you guys next year.
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA FAMILIA, YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME!! THANKS FOR COMING DOWN,SEE YA SOON :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 21 2009, 07:38 PM~13649142
> *thank you premiere, we had a great time.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we'll see you guys next year.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE .THANK'S FOR COMING DOWN WHAT UP BENNY
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I would like to thank all the car clubs and all those who participated in our CAR SHOW.

We raised money for the Recreation Center and they are going to be able to finance some events for the teen club. These are teens who are at risk youth and being exposed to a positive hobby, may influence them to stay out of trouble. This is what LOWRIDING is all about. 

PREMIER donated their time and we did not accept any compensation. What we got out of this event, is worth more than money can buy. We are exposing the younger generation to their culture. Our Passion. 

But.. this would not be possible without all of the participants. BIG SHOUT OUTS to all who participated!

Having the well known car clubs in the hood, means a lot to these youngsters.

On the behalf of PREMIER CAR CLUB, I thank you all again! :biggrin:

Sincerely,

Abel Perez
PREMIER CAR CLUB


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE...........


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:05 AM~13676749
> *I would like to thank all the car clubs and all those who participated in our CAR SHOW.
> 
> We raised money for the Recreation Center and they are going to be able to finance some events for the teen club. These are teens who are at risk youth and being exposed to a  positive hobby, may influence them to stay out of trouble. This is what LOWRIDING is all about.
> ...


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ONE BAD CREATION, I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR THE CHROME IMPALA LOGO THAT WAS GIVEN TO ME!! IT HOLDS A SPECIAL PLACE IN MY OFFICE . IT REMINDS ME EVERY DAY OF WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT!! I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU, AND JUST SAY HOW MUCH I APRECIATE THE SPECIAL GIFT!! AND THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE SHOW !!!!YOUR FRIEND JOSE BARBA / VICE PREZ. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ill post more pic later tonight


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

In the British Retro Cars mag this month, 

should be on sale in the States in a couple of weeks.

thanks for the help Abel


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Aug 16 2009, 11:55 AM~14783961
> *In the British Retro Cars mag this month,
> 
> should be on sale in the States in a couple of weeks.
> ...


where can i pick one up at


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS PREMIER CAR CLUB AND THE LUCKY RIDERS THAT GOT IN THE PAGES! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 16 2009, 11:39 PM~14789663
> *CONGRADULATIONS PREMIER CAR CLUB AND THE LUCKY RIDERS THAT GOT IN THE PAGES!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

The mag should be in Barnes and Noble, and Borders books in a couple of weeks. 
AutoBooks in Burbank also carrys it.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Aug 16 2009, 10:55 AM~14783961
> *In the British Retro Cars mag this month,
> 
> should be on sale in the States in a couple of weeks.
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------

